# Shimano Curado CU200 Turnkey Dials



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

I have three CU200 green reels, all pretty old. Really love these reels and really enjoy taking them apart for cleaning and maintenance. Two questions for y'all on the part number 1510 Turnkey Dial:

1. I seem to experience a lot of breakage, always where the brake case screws attach to the turnkey dial. Am I overtightening these screws, or is the turnkey dial just getting old and that's where it usually breaks?

2. What is the trick to getting the turnkey dial oriented properly when you reconnect it to the brake case? It goes back one of two ways, 180o apart, and it seems to be flip of the coin whether it ends up right side up or upside down when you reassemble it. Is there some orientation mark that I'm missing?

Thanks in advance for the feedback - always enjoy starting these threads!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I cleaned about 12 shimanoes bait casters in the last 3 weeks I aligned the hole with the srews in the plate and put a flash light under it having the guide posts there really helped I have not broke one just snug never tight.Hope that helps.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, BK. Yes, the guide pins are handy, but the screw holes and the guide pins are symmetrical, so many times I reassemble the side plate and the flip out handle is upside down. I'm wondering if there is some mark on the brake case or somewhere that I'm missing...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no mark to line up the turn key correctly. If it is on upside down you simply need to rotate it 180 degrees and reinstall it. 

Add a little bit of grease to the threads to prevent the key from sticking to the frame. This will prevent you from braking it later when it is stuck.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bantam - yeah, that's what I've been doing, taking it back apart when the turnkey ends up upside down. Maybe I'll try adding my own marks next time I disassemble it...

Has Shimano picked up on this quirk and made the newer reels so that the parts will only go back one way? If not, that would be good feedback to send back through their customer feedback system.

Good idea greasing the threads. I've been oiling them, but grease would be better.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We changed the entire turnkey system now. They are 1/8 or 1/4 turn. The brake case has cams that lock into some tabs on the frame. There are no threads and no timing.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

that's just great! i've never broken a turnkey pc., now that i've read this post i'll prolly break two or three in a row.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Grease Those Brake Case Threads!!!*



Bantam1 said:


> There is no mark to line up the turn key correctly. If it is on upside down you simply need to rotate it 180 degrees and reinstall it.
> 
> Add a little bit of grease to the threads to prevent the key from sticking to the frame. This will prevent you from braking it later when it is stuck.


Bantam, that was great advice to grease the brake case threads! Been doing it ever since you suggested it, and the turnkey dial comes off nice and easy now. No more broken parts. Thanks! Another attaboy for 2Cool...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem. Anything I can do to help out just ask.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

When using any type of grease on the threads it helps to periodically clean it off and replace it to remove any salt which can lock everything up tight.

Charles


----------

